# هدية الربيع العربي: تعليم برنامج Civil 3D 2012 كاملاً



## sryh (3 مارس 2012)

تعليم برنامج Civil 3D 2012 كاملاً


https://rapidshare.com/files/1311017954/C3D2012.zip
https://rapidshare.com/files/2490046777/C3D2012.z01
https://rapidshare.com/files/844335484/C3D2012.z02
https://rapidshare.com/files/4285117737/C3D2012.z03
https://rapidshare.com/files/1710490927/C3D2012.z04
https://rapidshare.com/files/2925822934/C3D2012.z05
https://rapidshare.com/files/3556061820/C3D2012.z06
https://rapidshare.com/files/2078503417/C3D2012.z07
https://rapidshare.com/files/2768536807/C3D2012.z08
https://rapidshare.com/files/3542204493/C3D2012.z09
https://rapidshare.com/files/982892165/C3D2012.z10
https://rapidshare.com/files/1467005961/C3D2012.z11
https://rapidshare.com/files/1805483197/C3D2012.z12
https://rapidshare.com/files/2838602998/C3D2012.z13
https://rapidshare.com/files/1656202113/C3D2012.z14
https://rapidshare.com/files/3276657117/C3D2012.z15
https://rapidshare.com/files/1481974557/C3D2012.z16
https://rapidshare.com/files/2719084552/C3D2012.z17

أو

http://www.4shared.com/zip/syAAakfp/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/iMm69cDE/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/YPE_WxoR/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/sDKlAzHf/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/4M43PECz/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/8jAGnNwI/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/TmUUziA1/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/UX7V8FkU/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/GYxDV71Q/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/T5TQCnjg/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/y12f1dqS/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/hsN2hm8W/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/FEowggKq/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/KHBsKjdi/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/epqN7A4D/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/lKrhEBGM/C3D2012.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/f-gIbfx_/C3D2012.html?


السيريال لتشغيل برنامج عرض الدروس
Authorized CBT by entering the serial No.
serial No. IS-C4-00-00049-HN
OR ...another way to watch all those videos without authorization go to installation folder as shown bellow if you are using windows 7.
" C:\Program Files (x86)\CADLearning\AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012\lessons

مع تحيات/ المهندس مفتاح سريح
الخمس - ليبيا


----------



## boushy (3 مارس 2012)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## hos1989 (3 مارس 2012)

بالعربي ولا بالانجليزي؟


----------



## نجانجا (3 مارس 2012)

*بالعربي ولا بالانجليزي؟*


----------



## sryh (4 مارس 2012)

*الشرح*

الشرح باللغة الإنجليزية من الشركة المشهورة 
CAD Learning

وهو شرح مفصل واسع لكل تفاصيل البرنامج


----------



## king of rap (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## king of rap (4 مارس 2012)

يرجى وضع رابط الجزء الثامن في روابط ال 4 shared


----------



## kazali016 (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## El_Gabalawy (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (5 مارس 2012)

ما هى لغة الشرح يا رجال


----------



## نجانجا (5 مارس 2012)

اشكرك لتفاعلك


----------



## محمد عسيل (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك فيك و جعله فى ميزات حسناتك


----------



## salem_55 (7 مارس 2012)

عزيزى SRYH
شكرا جزيلا لتعبك
برجاء إعادة تحميل رابط الجزء الثانى المبين أدناه على الRapid share حيث أنه لا يعمل وشكرا لك
https://rapidshare.com/files/844335484/C3D2012.z02


----------



## البعيد القريب (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى حميده (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## سلطان محمود نفاع (9 مارس 2012)

اخي الفاضل عندي مشكلة في البرنامج في authorization code for CADLearning for AutoCAD civil 3D 2012
كيف الحصول عليه وشكرا


----------



## الهاشمي5 (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك
هل من روابط لنفس الشركة لشرح Revit Architecture 2012 Revit Structure 2012


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (11 مارس 2012)

نوع لغة الشرح ايه
كنت عايز ..................................؟
ممكن


----------



## محمد عسيل (13 مارس 2012)

سلطان محمود نفاع قال:


> اخي الفاضل عندي مشكلة في البرنامج في authorization code for CADLearning for AutoCAD civil 3D 2012
> كيف الحصول عليه وشكرا



موجود بأول صفحة 


السيريال لتشغيل برنامج عرض الدروس
Authorized CBT by entering the serial No.
serial No. IS-C4-00-00049-HN
OR ...another way to watch all those videos without authorization go to installation
folder as shown bellow if you are using windows 7.
" C:\Program Files (x86)\CADLearning\AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012\lessons


----------



## kaouha (13 مارس 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ibrahim1001 (18 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
نشكرك على المجهود الطيب و الجميل جدا 
مطلوب ضرورى جدا 
**authorization code for CADLearning for AutoCAD civil 3D 2012*:56:


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (18 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (23 يونيو 2012)

روابط الفيديوهات منفصله لسهولة التحميل
4shared.com/folder/KYMpHa0d/AutoCAD_Civil_3D_-_2012.html


----------



## eng.khaledmal (23 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ThatGuy (1 يوليو 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## sarwano (2 يوليو 2012)

*جزاک الله‌ خیرا
عندی مشکله‌ !!!!
عندما كنت تحميل الجزء الأول (140 میگابایت تقریبا)، يبدو وكأنه برنامج أكثر من ڤیدیۆ! ملفها زیپ، كيف يمكنني تشغيله؟؟؟!
يمكنني استخدامه لعام 2010 3D civil""؟؟!


*


----------



## waryfaraj (14 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you very much I had One like this thanks alot


----------



## waryfaraj (14 سبتمبر 2012)

sarwano قال:


> *جزاک الله‌ خیرا
> عندی مشکله‌ !!!!
> عندما كنت تحميل الجزء الأول (140 میگابایت تقریبا)، يبدو وكأنه برنامج أكثر من ڤیدیۆ! ملفها زیپ، كيف يمكنني تشغيله؟؟؟!
> يمكنني استخدامه لعام 2010 3D civil""؟؟!
> ...



Please download all portions and then extract it somewhere on your PC and then goto lessons and Enjoy....... cheers


----------



## waryfaraj (14 سبتمبر 2012)

المهندس احمد عكوش قال:


> نوع لغة الشرح ايه
> كنت عايز ..................................؟
> ممكن


It starts from beginner to advance leve
and its language is english


----------



## waryfaraj (14 سبتمبر 2012)

سلطان محمود نفاع قال:


> اخي الفاضل عندي مشكلة في البرنامج في authorization code for CADLearning for AutoCAD civil 3D 2012
> كيف الحصول عليه وشكرا


dear sultan you dont need the authorization code, simply extract it somewhere on your PC and then go to lessons folder and see them and then Enjoy


----------



## waryfaraj (14 سبتمبر 2012)

hos1989 قال:


> بالعربي ولا بالانجليزي؟



It is English dude


----------



## waryfaraj (14 سبتمبر 2012)

المهندس احمد عكوش قال:


> ما هى لغة الشرح يا رجال



It is English man...bye


----------



## eng_montaser86 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

sryh قال:


> تعليم برنامج Civil 3D 2012 كاملاً
> 
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/1311017954/C3D2012.zip
> ...


بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك فيك


----------



## طاهر ملحم (16 أكتوبر 2012)

يا بش مهندس مشكورررررين 
الله يوفقكم


----------



## فواز العنسي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

دروس جيده جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فواز العنسي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد اذنك ياهندسه اعدت رفع الدروس لتعم الفائده
والدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## هيثم محمد على (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يمن محمد (11 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم لماذا عندما اضغط على الروابط تفتح لي صفحه وكانها مناضر سياحيه ولاتفتح الدروس ارجو الافاده وشكرا


----------



## سيف سلومي (8 فبراير 2015)

Authorized CBT by entering the serial No 
مو شغال نريد حل ممكن ؟​


----------

